# Is this a rooster??



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 4 Easter Eggers almost two months old: 2 black, 1 white, 1 gray.

My question is, out of the 4, the one black one has a red comb but the others do not. This one is also bolder.. more daring then the others. Is this pullet a rooster? I have attached some pics. The one white Easter egger is behind my other breed of chickens and the three other Easter eggers with the one I am questioning is in front, are grouped together in the other pic, then I have one pic of the one in question by it's self. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It appears to be a pullet. Some birds mature quicker and have greater sex characteristics than do others. Just like in humans.....


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I was in shock this morning. I was working in the barm and I heard a crow. Then another crow. Walked over to the coop and stood there to watch which one of the pullets were crowing... and I now know who my Roo is! It is the one mentioned in the beginning of this thread. But isn't he too young to be crowing? Errr..Er..rr..Errrrrr!


----------

